#ubuntu-mobile 2008-01-01
<Chriffer_> Is there anything to play with yet, the wiki pages aren't too clear on anything?
<InSearchOf> Chriffer_, AFAIK, the team wont be back until tomorrow...
<InSearchOf> you might get an answer now... but I would ask again tomorrow
<Chriffer_> Theres no one who would know if this project has released ANYTHING?
<InSearchOf> asac, you guys back to work?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-01-02
<profanephobia> whats up?
<olaff> so... whats the score with availability, it says this in the faqs...We expect to have a first release at the same time as Gutsy, in October.
<agoliveira> olaff: A pre-alpha was launched at that time. We expect to have the first full release next April, with Hardy Heron.
<olaff> how stable is the pre-alpha agoliveira: ?
<olaff> i'd love to give it a go if its remotely useable
<olaff> cant be worse than this windows mobile
<mjg59> olaff: We don't currently support any platforms that run Windows mobile
<agoliveira> olaff: Well, one can't expect too much from a pre-alpha, right? Let's say it usually doesn't crash badly if you try in something like the Samsung Q1 Ultra.
<olaff> gotcha :)
<olaff> im looking forward to the release then!
<olaff> you guys pleased with the way its going?
<agoliveira> olaff: Well, feel free to try for yourself.
<agoliveira> mjg59: Hey Matthew! How's going? Or should I say Dr. Matthew now? :)
<olaff> :)
<mjg59> agoliveira: Not for a couple of months yet
<agoliveira> mjg59: Oh, I see. Anyway, nice to have you around!
<kripken> Which PDF viewer is planned for Ubuntu Mobile?
<kripken> (I guess I should add 'if any'? :) )
<act1v8_> Hello!
<agoliveira> kripken: evice is already running fine on it AFAIK.
<kripken> agoliveira: Interesting. I ask because Evince is very heavy on memory use at least since Gutsy, e.g., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/132612
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132612 in evince "memory leak in evince?" [Low,Triaged] 
<agoliveira> kripken: Ah, nice to know that.
<kripken> agoliveira: (In fact I am looking at PDF right now that takes 280MB in Evince, but only 20-30 in other viewers...)
<agoliveira> kripken: Ouch...
<kripken> yep
<agoliveira> kripken: Well, the bug was filled... let's see what happens.
<kripken> yes
<Sulamita> hi, there is any problem with the ubuntu-mobile package? I'm not able to install it from image-creator
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-01-03
<amitk> bfiller: smagoun: Do we have an IRC meeting today?
<smagoun> amitk: I assume so, yes
<amitk> ohh and a Happy New Year ;)
<smagoun> Happy New Year to you too
<smagoun> Are you back in Finland?
<amitk> smagoun: I don't see davidm, Mithrandir et al. So I wondered...
<amitk> smagoun: yes I am
<agoliveira> amitk: David only returns tomorrow and Tollef... dunno.
<agoliveira> smagoun: Do we actually have anything to talk about at the meeting today? I for sure don't have any agenda.
<amitk> agoliveira: So who is chairing?
<amitk> and where is the agenda?
<agoliveira> amitk: Not me, that's for sure :)
<agoliveira> amitk: My point. Unless someone from Lexington has anything to say, I don't see a point for the meeting today.
<agoliveira> smagoun: Maybe Pat or Jon want to chair today? Are they around?
<smagoun> agoliveira: amitk Good point. We (Lexington) don't have a whole lot to go over, we can probably skip the meeting
<agoliveira> smagoun: +1
<amitk> agoliveira: smagoun: Mithrandir has risen from his slumber and says there is a meeting.
<agoliveira> amitk: Tipical. He stays quiet until there's something to bother us with :)
<amitk> agoliveira: why are you not on #distro?
<agoliveira> amitk: Ooops... my bad.
<Mithrandir> good $time_of_day everyone!
<Mithrandir> oh, 17 UTC.  It seems I can't read.  Meeting in one hour.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: For a moment I thought my calendar was screwd-up again...
<agoliveira> s/was/were
<Mithrandir> must be all this vacation going to my head.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: Don't worry, there's a sprint a little later to fix it :)
<Mithrandir> agoliveira,lool,amitk,StevenK: Prod; meeting's about to start.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: Right here
 * amitk wakes up
<Mithrandir> patm: is your team around?
<Mithrandir> ptung1: hiya, happy 2008; is your team around yet?
<ptung1> Happy new year.  I am not sure whether the rest team will join today either.
<Mithrandir> oh?
<bfiller> Happy new year all
<ptung1> Some of my team will come back next monday.
<Mithrandir> ah
<Mithrandir> ptung1: will mauri be joining us today?
<ptung1> Mauri should be joining in.
<Mithrandir> let's wait for her, then
<ptung1> I will pin her
<ptung1> I cannot find Mauri.   Rusty, do you have Mauri's cell number?   Would you please give her a call.
<ptung1> Mauri will join soon
<rustyl> she has been working since about 5am, but didn't think we were holding the irc meeting today
<mawhalen> Mauri joined, apologies, didn't know there was a meeting today
<Mithrandir> hiya Mauri.
<Mithrandir> let's start, then
<Mithrandir> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 17:18. The chair is Mithrandir.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<Mithrandir> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080103 has the agenda
<Mithrandir> [TOPIC] Action items from previous meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Action items from previous meeting 
<Mithrandir> lool doesn't seem to be around, so the first previous action item isn't something we can get discussed today.
<Mithrandir> is bspencer out until Monday?
<mawhalen> No, bspencer is in the office, I'm looking for him.  I'm not sure many people knew there was a meeting this morning.  
<rustyl> he was in yesterday
<mawhalen> He doesn't appear to be online at the moment
<rustyl> this place is a ghost town
<mawhalen> I'll follow up with Bob
<Mithrandir> amitk: did you have a chance on updating the hardy ppa with new and shiny drivers?
<amitk> Mithrandir: I updated the hardy kernel yes
<amitk> but not the PPA
<Mithrandir> have you had feedback on whether it works correctly or not?
<amitk> robr_ubuntu was going to use it as the basis for Intel's 2.6.24 tree
<rustyl> is this PPA the thing that provides us with the hardy snapshot?
<amitk> StevenK 'crowbarred
<amitk> something together... in his words
<Mithrandir> rustyl: yes and no.  It's a place where all members of ubuntu-mobile can upload and which get pulled into the daily builds automatically.  (I believe that's already in place, BICBW)
<amitk> I have an action to fix Hardy LUM for LPIA. It will get done before next week.
<rustyl> ok, then it's know what i was thinking
<rustyl> s/know/not/
<smagoun> amitk: does that fix include the latest gfx stuff from moblin?
<amitk> Mithrandir: does the kernel need to be in the PPA or will it suffice to use the default Hardy kernel?
<Mithrandir> amitk: if it's the default hardy kernel, that's even better.
<amitk> smagoun: I got the latest gfx stuff from before christmas, I will check if there have been any updates
<amitk> Mithrandir: great. 
<Mithrandir> amitk: thanks
<amitk> is robr_ubuntu online?
<amitk> or someone from his team?
<Mithrandir> David asked a bit around on the best way to make sure architectures stay in sync with regards to "fails to build from source" and such; we have a report we can look at and uploaders get notified of build failures, but this is something we should look at better solutions on how to track.
<Mithrandir> I think David has been thinking about that and will report back next week.
<Mithrandir> Lexington team, you were to test ext3 boot speed and look at the file system corruption problem.  Have you had a chance to?
<smagoun> Mithrandir: no, we haven't done that yet. We were pretty busy getting a demo ready for the upcoming CES trade show
<Mithrandir> yup, understandable.
<Mithrandir> have you gotten the C0 board from David?
<mawhalen> What do you need from Rob?  
<smagoun> Mithrandir: the C0 showed up over the holiday. We're hoping to get it up today
<smagoun> (the lexington team is moving our office this week)
<bspencer> smagoun: I'd be interested in a short preview of what you have planned for CES
<bspencer> at least what you can share
<Mithrandir> ok, good.
 * bspencer adds to agenda...
<Mithrandir> oh, hi bspencer, welcome.
<smagoun> bspencer: we don't have a booth or anything fancy, but our customer is demoing their unit. I don't know what their plans are
<amitk> mawhalen: I would like to know if my work 'porting' all the poulsbo stuff to 2.6.24 is the way to go. That is what I have in the Hardy tree ATM.
<Mithrandir> bspencer: did you have a chance to verify that the ubuntu branch works?
<smagoun> I think only Jon is going from my group
<bspencer> Mithrandir: we did, and fixed the outstanding bugs 
<mawhalen> amitk: I'll query Rob
<Mithrandir> bspencer: good news, thanks.
<amitk> mawhalen: thanks
<bspencer> Mithrandir: I think that has been resolved now
<bfiller> bspencer: we were hoping to possible demo the Clutter ui. Is it demostrable on the Q1?
<bspencer> bfiller: yes certainly
<Mithrandir> we (Canonical) are to share info with robr2 on disk image corruption as soon as we have something, but due to Christmas and such, no progress has been made, so no information shared yet.
<Mithrandir> rustyl: have you responded to davidm on the status of PPM?
<bspencer> bfiller: for a demo the /etc/xdg/menus would need updating to get the right applications to display.
<bfiller> bspencer: thanks, I'll give that a try today
<rustyl> Mithrandir, looks like that email got dropped, but basically davidm was just asking about the status of PPM. Quick question, has Mo not pushed a version of ppm into hardy?
<Mithrandir> rustyl: I don't believe any version has been pushed yet, no.
<rustyl> ok, well the implementation will continue to evolve, and we continue to do bug fixing via launchpad, but we are ready to submit something now 
<rustyl> Mohomad Abas will be the guy doing the leg work to push ppm
<Mithrandir> ok, good.
<lool> Blah, I was too concentrated and forgot the time of the meeting, sorry, I'm around now
<Mithrandir> lool: happy 2008
<Mithrandir> rustyl: can you drop me an email with his contact details so I can get him in touch with somebody on our side?
<lool> Mithrandir: Happy 2008 to you too
<rustyl> Mithrandir, yeap, let me do that
<lool> Concerning my previous action point, I think it's cleared (it was at the last meeting already)
<Mithrandir> [ACTION] rustyl to put tfheen and Mohomad Abas in touch with each other over PPM
<MootBot> ACTION received:  rustyl to put tfheen and Mohomad Abas in touch with each other over PPM 
<Mithrandir> lool: bug 172426, that is?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172426 in moblin-ui-framework "home screen having issues with scrolling and focus" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172426
<lool> Yes
<amitk> Mithrandir: I would be interested in being involved with PPM integration
<Mithrandir> amitk: makes sense.
<lool> I'm fix-releasing it
<lool> (just got my bug triaging powers again!)
<Mithrandir> ok, that was the action items from last round, the only other agenda item is a reminder that the sprint dates are January 28th through February 1st.
<ptung1> Is Adilson around?  I would like to verify the progress we made on Moblin Compliance Test-suite.
<agoliveira> ptung1: Yes, I'm right here
<lool> FYI in case somebody didn't know yet, I'm not making the mobile sprint
<agoliveira> lool: Booo... no cachaça for you :)
<ptung1> Adilson: Are you working with Edwin on the MCT?
<rustyl> Mithrandir, i just kicked off an email connecting you and Mo about PPM
<agoliveira> ptung1: Do you want to put this as a meeting agenda or can you wait for the meeting to finigh?
<Mithrandir> rustyl: thanks.
<lool> agoliveira: Save me a small part in a box and bring it to next UDS!
<ptung1> I would like to make it as a meeting agenda
<agoliveira> ptung1: Add it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080103 please
<ptung1> Okay
<bspencer> where are we?
<agoliveira> Not sure. Are we done yet? Peter may want to talk about the MCT.
<Mithrandir> waiting for ptung to add his agenda item, else we can just close the meeting.
<bspencer> ok... ptung1 please proceed and we'll add the agenda item shortly
<ptung1> Adilson, do you want to talk it offline or here.  I am not sure how to add it to the agenda.
<bspencer> I'll add it
<agoliveira> ptung1: Just go ahead if you want.
<ptung1> We have a goal to complete 80% Moblin Compliance by 2007. 
<ptung1> We are behind now.   I would like to get commitment from Canonical to actively work on the MCT.
<bspencer> (agenda item has been added: Discuss Moblin Compliance Tests)
<agoliveira> ptung1: Maybe you should talk to David about this as he's the one that defines the priorities and work to be done.
<bspencer> the MCT specification is at 0.99 ... pending small changes for desktop.org compliance
<bspencer> not sure who from Canonical is owning this 
<Mithrandir> [TOPIC] Moblin Compliance Testing
<MootBot> New Topic:  Moblin Compliance Testing 
<bspencer> and if they've been working with Rajesh on our side to give feedback
<agoliveira> bspencer: I tried to fill it in while we don't have a person working on that but unfortunatelty I wasn't able to do almost anything due other priorities.
<ptung1> David M told me that we should work with Adilson.    I will double check with David when he comes back.
<agoliveira> I believe we should try to talk to David tomorrow and figure that out.
<ptung1> Okay.   Thanks.
<bspencer> agoliveira: the good news is that the spec is based on what Ubuntu-mobile already has for the most part.  But it will take some work to run through the details and make sure we are on the same page
<bspencer> and also to make sure things will work with Hardy -- or whatever  base Canonical chooses as their mobile distribution
<agoliveira> bspencer: Indeed. But anyway we need to put this on the schedule.
<bspencer> ok.  then is there anything else wrt MCT to discuss here?
<ptung1> not right now.
<bspencer> Mithrandir: I think we can close
<agoliveira> I'm ok
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> nobody has other business?
<Mithrandir> seems good, then, adjourned.
<Mithrandir> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 17:57.
<agoliveira> Inside the hour. Good start for 2008 :)
<Mithrandir> huzzah
 * lool returns to his small piece of code
 * smagoun returns to his beer
<smagoun> :)
<agoliveira> smagoun: The way the weather is going there I would be returning to my congnac or whiskey :)
<mawhalen> Mithrandir: do you know how many people are coming to the Sprint?  I'm trying to firm up the location
<Mithrandir> mawhalen: 4 from the mobile team, 8 (tentative) from the MID team.
<mawhalen> Mithrandir: thanks
<smagoun> Mithrandir: mawhalen I think it's a pretty firm 8ppl from the MID team
<Fenario> mawhalen: the plan is 8 from the MID team.
<Mithrandir> amitk: you're not coming to portland, are you?
<amitk> Mithrandir: I am
<Fenario> mawhalen: can you tell us who from Intel will be at the Sprint?
<mawhalen> Fenario: Mithrandir I'll project ~12 people from your side
<amitk> Mithrandir: I will be there for the first 3 days.
<Mithrandir> amitk: ah, ok.
<mawhalen> Fenario: everyone on my team will be invited and I expect most will attend
<Mithrandir> mawhalen: then we'll be 5+8.
<mawhalen> Fenario: RustyL, BobS, RobR, JohnV, CarlW, Jimmy, Todd, Mohamed, ... plus some folks from Don Johnson's team
<Mithrandir> sounds great; it'll be good to meet the rest of your team.
<Fenario> mawhalen: this is good news.  can we consider them all confirmed?
<rustyl> Fenario, i'm channeling mawhalen since she is in my cube... "yes, it is confirmed and details on location will be sent soon"
<Fenario> rustyl: thanks!
<mawhalen> Fenario: Mithrandir:  We are thinking about having the Sprint here - http://www.thegrandlodge.com/
<mawhalen> The rooms are $$ reasonable but the bathrooms are shared.  It's a nice place, good beer.  Think this would work ok with the accomodations?
<rustyl> http://www.thegrandlodge.com/index.php?loc=59&category=Location%20Homepage
<Fenario> rustyl & mawhalen: how far is it from the airport?
<Fenario> rustyl & mawhalen: also it looks too fun :-)
<mawhalen> It is a bit of a drive from the Airport - about 30 minutes
<amitk> rustyl: what is the weather like in end of Jan?
<Mithrandir> mawhalen: how's the bandwidth there?
<mawhalen> Fenario: It's close to Intel - 
<mawhalen> Mithrandir: I'm checking on bandwidth
<Mithrandir> and will we be seeing bspencer behind the bar in Bob's bar? ;-)
<mawhalen> amitk: weather...could be sunny everyday or could rain everyday - very hard to tell
<mawhalen> amitk: there will still be skiing going on at Mt Hood
<Fenario> mawhalen: that's fine.  I know that one of our Admins has made hotel reservations at a local Marriott, but we could move there if you want.   I would just want to verify (like Mithrandir) the bandwidth
<bspencer> Mithrandir:  :)
<agoliveira> mawhalen: Shared bath? You mean like bed and breakfest places?
<mawhalen> agoliveira: yes - like bed/breakfast
 * agoliveira mispelled "breakfast" *very* badly.
<Mithrandir> mawhalen: if possible, it'd be good if you could talk to David about this tomorrow since I know he's done quite a lot of preparations for the sprint and knows better what we need and don't need.
<agoliveira> I'm really not happy about the idea of shared bathroom. Shared rooms are bad enough already so I hope we stay where we are already booked.
<smagoun> agoliveira: we could always stay at a hostel: http://www.portlandhostel.org/  $17/night, heh.
<agoliveira> smagoun: If I were single, I wouldn't bother at all :)
<Fenario> Mithrandir: can you join the Intel call given David M is not here?
<Mithrandir> am I confused again?  Isn't that in an hour?
<Mithrandir> well, 45 minutes.
<Fenario> the time changes a lot it is happening now
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> can you /msg me the details since my email is a bit broken now.
<Fenario> sure
<Fenario> Mithrandir: Bridge: 6, Passcode: 5858198
<Mithrandir> thanks, I'm in now
<DanaG> Hmm, first time I've been around here.
<DanaG> I'm curious: are there any nice devices like the iPod Touch, but not by Apple, and with support for playing Ogg Vorbis?
<DanaG> I'd like to try Ubuntu Mobile, but I don't know what I'd run it on.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-01-04
<alek_desk> amitk: ping
<alek_desk> amitk: ping
<amitk> alek_desk: hi
<alek_desk> I saw your mail, and Rob also talked me about the 2.6.24 patches about Poulsbo
<alek_desk> according to my comparison and test, I did not find any issue in the patches.
<amitk> alek_desk: right. So were you able to use them as-is in your tree?
<alek_desk> amitk: I did not use your patches directly (except for sigmatel patch), but I DID compare them with yours
<amitk> alek_desk: any reason not to use the patches as-is?
<amitk> I ask because it would be easier for us to keep our trees in sync if we used the same set of patches
<alek_desk> before I knew you already converted those patches, I also finished and tested many of them. 
<alek_desk> BTW: amitk, I did not see your USBC patches
<amitk> alek_desk: I didn't get the USBC patch from Intel yet, IIRC.
<alek_desk> oh.
<amitk> alek_desk: I would really like to keep our patchset in sync, so that we can drag-n-drop patches from one tree to another. This will help when you update patches in your tree and I need to put them in the Ubuntu tree.
<alek_desk> I guess you could directly get the patch from Moblin now. Though some guy would drop a new release for me to integrate after new Poulsbo stepping
<alek_desk> amitk, agree
<amitk> alek_desk: Should we make a list of all known patches applied to both trees and see which ones can be common?
<alek_desk> amitk, this would be helpful.
<amitk> Could you reply to my email with the moblin list of patches. I will reply with the Ubuntu list and lets sync from there.
<alek_desk> amitk, ok, will do.
<amitk> alek_desk: I will clone your git repo in the meanwhile.
<amitk> thanks alek_desk
<alek_desk> amitk, thanks. the git tree should be under http://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git
<amitk> alek_desk: BTW, what timezone are you in?
<alek_desk> well. UTC+8, I guess I will attend next ubuntu-intel meeting in 1AM :-(
<amitk> alek_desk: ouch
<raji> asac, you there? I would like to know the procedure for sending a patch to the NetworkManager?
<InSearchOf> agoliveira, can you point in the right direction to see some screenshots of UME?
<agoliveira> InSearchOf: Hmmm... I think we don't have any online but I'm not 100% sure.
<_slacker_> hi guys, little question, no ipconfig on UMobile?
<InSearchOf> _slacker_, I think you may mean ifconfig?
<_slacker_> InSearchOf, sorry! of course
<_slacker_> InSearchOf, ifconfig, as well as iwconfig
<InSearchOf> _slacker_, I wont work with UME, yet that is :-)
<InSearchOf> s/wont/dont
<InSearchOf> _slacker_, you still looking for an answer?
<_slacker_> InSearchOf, if possible... ;)
<InSearchOf> :-) what user are you logged in as?
<tonyespy> /away
<bryce> I've been having trouble getting libdrm2 and -psb built for ubuntu.  
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-01-05
<inuka> ping bryce
<bryce> inuka: yes
<inuka> bryce: I sent you reply
<inuka> bryce: what version of libdrm in ubuntu do you want to patch against 2.3.0-4ubuntu1?
<bryce> yes
<kung> hi
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-12-29
<persia> Pretendulator Hardware: http://www.nanovision.co.kr/pro/pro02_02.asp , http://www.jpcentury.com/pro_con.aspx?id=P_00000039
<persia> Driver status: https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb/2008/12/18/4450294 and https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-usb/2008/12/24/4486434/thread#mid-4486434
<roeinstein> wow can't wait to play around with MID
<roeinstein> I should be able to install it under virtualbox right?
<roeinstein> http://www.greenhughes.com/content/installing-ubuntu-mid-virtualbox
<roeinstein> yay
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-12-30
<roeinstein> yay, got it installed on a vbox guest
<roeinstein> so I've downloaded  http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img and got it running
<roeinstein> but I would like my clutter to look like thids
<roeinstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u1/clutter-small.jpg
<roeinstein> I dont see much info on the web on how to get that running
<roeinstein> I'm trying to find the packages but I'm basically just randomly installing stuff
<roeinstein> what package should I be looking for and how do I run it?
<roeinstein> ok I got it installed I think
<roeinstein> libclutter
<roeinstein> now how do I run this, haha
<roeinstein> I'm a bit confused and I've been digging online for hours now without much luck
<roeinstein> I've been trying to get clutter working
<roeinstein> anyone alive?
<roeinstein> :)
<persia> roeinstein: note that MID is a hildonised interface, and so not really focused on clutter.
<persia> apt-cache shows only netbook-launcher as depending on clutter, and this probably runs better on the UMPC image.
<alex_mayorga> hello all, can anyone help me troubleshoot a bunch of "hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout" on my dmesg and impossibility to pair my bluetooth mouse?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-12-31
<jnjb> hello
<munroe_> Hello! I'm having trouble getting the touchscreen working on my idot ce260. It's not an evtouch screen, so the built-in tools don't support it.
<munroe_> Does anyone have experience working with the idctouch drivers?
<waseidel> hi somebody knows if i can install ubuntu MID in a ipaq rx2400 → lsusb: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:1c1d Hewlett-Packard
<waseidel> ping
<waseidel> hi somebody can help me?
<waseidel> nobody is here or just bots?
<waseidel> i have installled in a rx2400 windows movile (don't know what version) and it's freeze just at start and i want to install ubuntu MID
<playya> just bots
<waseidel> is that posible → lsusb: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:1c1d Hewlett-Packard
<waseidel> how i do that?
<sirderigo> playya, OMG it is a really weird thing...
<sirderigo> :D
<waseidel> helo somebody it's here?
<waseidel> hi, nobody wants to help me?
<waseidel> i have installled in a rx2400 windows movile (don't know what version) and it's freeze just at start and i want to install ubuntu MID
<waseidel> iPAQ
<waseidel> HP iPAQ rx4200 Mobile Media Companion series
<waseidel> how i do to install ubuntu mobile in a device that's no reconigzed as a usb disk
<jnjb> hello
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-01-03
<white-sheep> Meow!
<white-sheep> Err, I mean... Baa.
<white-sheep> I bought Aspire One today. :3
<white-sheep> Anybody here? :o
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-01-04
<dijenerate> hi all
<dijenerate> I've just created a custom build of ubuntu-mobile for a trial enterprise deployment...
<dijenerate> I need to make an easy installer/recovery disk from the prototype build
<dijenerate> what is the easiest/fastest way to make a bootable iso that will install this build to new hardware
<dijenerate> I can do this presently by using the 'dd' command to overwrite the target device
<dijenerate> I'd prefer to automate
<persia> Do you know the set of changes you made to a default image?
<dijenerate> they are documented but the list is looooong
<dijenerate> I'd prefer to just have an auto-installer dump this onto a new drive
<persia> Was it just package changes, or config changes as well?
<dijenerate> configs as well
<dijenerate> plus custom packages etc
<persia> Hrm.  That gets tricky then.
<persia> So, there's no good way to get an installed system back into an installer
<dijenerate> it no longer uses hildon, but boots to the company's custom window manager
<dijenerate> oh... that sucks
<persia> And using dd has a number of frustrating associated issues related to install-time stuff.
<persia> But there are a number of tools that can help to modify a live image.
<dijenerate> well I have prepped an image that is ready to be configured
<persia> And that can then be used for an install of the modified system.
<dijenerate> so it boots up, creates the new /etc/udev/rules.d/70*persistent-net... etc
<persia> You've already prepared a custom live image for your target?
<dijenerate> as well as prepping all necessary scripts for the stuff that's unique for the hardware
<dijenerate> yes, that's what I dump using dd
<dijenerate> it takes care of the filesystem (ext4) and the mbr
<dijenerate> so I was just looking for an automated way to do this from a cd/usb drive that someone who isn't from engineering could use
<persia> I think we're running into a definition issue.  A "live image" is something like a USB stick or ISO that will run live OR perform an install.  An "installed image" is the result of having performed an install.
<dijenerate> we currently dump with dd, then grow the fs to fill the new drive
<persia> Which have you prepared?
<dijenerate> installed, but ready for setup
<dijenerate> so in the 'first time' state
<persia> Right.  I get it.
<persia> Are you using oem-config?
<dijenerate> nope... actually a lot of the custom ubuntu stuff has been stripped to give a lighter thinner ubuntu
<dijenerate> needs only 170MB RAM and 800MB disk space
<dijenerate> so the special oem-config stuff is no longer there
<persia> OK.  I think I understand your current state.
<persia> I don't know of any tools that would construct an installer image from that.
<dijenerate> oh... crap
<persia> I can walk you through the process of modifying an installer image to include the changes.
<dijenerate> hmmm...  I'd probably would be better off, scripting the dd and grow fs commands then creating a tarball in a folder on a live cd image
<persia> But that is mostly for changes in package selection.  If you have additional configuration, that usually involves a combination of a special foo-default-setttings package and some changes to existing packages.
<dijenerate> just set to boot then run the script
<persia> There are a number of issues with using dd on an installed image for mass-production.
<dijenerate> some of the packages are from our own repo and are foreign to ubuntu
<persia> Some examples are that all installed devices would have the same initial cryptographic salt.
<persia> Some tools contain information about volume sizes that are confused by grow_fs
<persia> And some configuration of the system is *only* done by the installer.
<dijenerate> hmmm... the thing is, so far we have done multiple lab trials and tests with the image and used dd for each install on test hardware
<persia> Using foreign packages is not a problem at all.
<dijenerate> we have scripts for the configs
<dijenerate> so that is taken care of on first boot
<dijenerate> it's a seriously hacked build
<persia> Indeed.  I wish I'd caught you earlier in the process :)
<dijenerate> lol... that would have saved us both a lot of probs at this stage eh?
<persia> Yeah.
<dijenerate> I wonder if we can still call this ubuntu or should it be renamed 'xyz distro based on ubuntu'?
<persia> Are you using a swap partition?
<dijenerate> sorta like mer
<dijenerate> no swap part
<dijenerate> single part install
<persia> You can't call it "Ubuntu" if you modified it with stuff not in Ubuntu.
<dijenerate> figured... we'll have to come up with a name for this one
<dijenerate> it's extremely lightweight, like linux distros of old
<persia> No swap partition solves some of the issues with resizing the filesystem.
<dijenerate> yeah, we used the single ext4 from the get go to make installations 'easier'
<dijenerate> so much for that
<persia> Rather than using the installer :)  Heh.
<dijenerate> the image is stored as a clean tarball with no lost+found, no bash history, no log files, not apt cache... it's clean as a whistle
<dijenerate> just needs to be extracted to a bootable ext4
<dijenerate> we created a dd image to take care of the installation of grub
<persia> And the bootloader installed, etc.?
<dijenerate> one less step
<persia> I thought that grub stored the disk geometries in the config.
<dijenerate> all scripts installed just needs the mbr
<dijenerate> the mbr needs to know what the first boot device is
<dijenerate> and what the fs of that device is... so still need to have the right mbr entry
<dijenerate> other than the mbr entry, everything is in the tarball
<persia> And how are you deploying the tarball, or is that what brings you here?
<dijenerate> that's why I'm here
<persia> Right.
<dijenerate> I was trying to find an automated way to do it
<persia> So, we have two installers.
<dijenerate> it just needs to be extracted to root of a single bootable ext4 partition
<dijenerate> then we install grub to the mbr and we're ready to go
<persia> One of them does the base setup, then installs each package from a pool, then does final setup.
<dijenerate> actually, they both do the same
<dijenerate> neither has to install any packages
<persia> The other puts the result of an installation of all the packages in a chroot into a squashfs, and then boots with that as a unionfs and runs some special scripts in the initramfs.
<dijenerate> everything is in an installed state in the tarball
<dijenerate> not even necessary
<persia> I don't think the first will help you, as I have the impression that you'd end up needing to massively rework your configuration scripts.
<dijenerate> we literally just have to extract the tarball to the bootable ext4 partition, install grub to the mbr and the system is ready to boot
<persia> The second relies on there being an installer tool included in the squashfs, which would require modifications to your image that would not be preserved on deployment, which would probably mess up your prior testing.
<dijenerate> the initial setup is for user id and network security config of the terminal
<persia> So, if you wanted to use an Ubuntu installer, I'd suggest attempting to stuff your tarball into a squashfs, and trying that.
<persia> But that might well be fairly painful as you have to differentiate the boot of the live image and the first-time boot.
<persia> So, I think you need a new installer.
<persia> Are you expecting mass-installs or end-user installs?
<dijenerate> is there no way to get a live ubuntu disk to just boot, format the host drive according to a script, install grub to the mbr then extract the tarball to root?
<dijenerate> mass installs
<dijenerate> but it needs to be 'non-tech' proof for recovery or emergency installs
<persia> There are lots of ways to do it, none happen to be recommended as an install method.
<dijenerate> lol
<persia> For your specific case, you might want to perform a minimal installation of Ubuntu Server (without any servers) onto a USB stick.
<persia> Then copy your installation images into that media
<dijenerate> well the installed doesn't need to be x-based either... a simple terminal with progress output is fine
<persia> And then create an initscript that would perform the required actions to partition, create the filesystem, copy the data, etc.
<persia> Ubuntu Server doesn't include X by default, which is why I suggested it :)
<dijenerate> ok, perfect
<persia> For mass-installs, bringing up a whole GUI is often considered slow.
<persia> Again, this is not a recommended way to install, and I predict you'll encounter issues later.
<persia> When that happens, I do encourage you to come back, and we'll look at how to create a mass-install image in a recommended fashion.
<dijenerate> ok, thanks
<dijenerate> lol
<persia> Good luck.
<dijenerate> thanks
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-01-05
<NCommander> asac, davidm GrueMaster plars persia dyfet StevenK ogra cooloney_: ping for meeting
<JamieBennett> :( You forgot me
<ogra> here ... (half at least ...)
 * plars is here
<NCommander> ping JamieBennett 
<JamieBennett> :D
<NCommander> Whoops
<davidm> hello NCommander 
<NCommander> everything to #ubuntu-meeting :-)
<GrueMaster> Are we meeting here or in ubuntu-meeting?
<dyfet> hi here
<davidm> GrueMaster, ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-01-06
<thopiekar-t91> StevenK: ping
 * persia encourages the asking of questions rather than the seeking of individuals who may answer the questions
<thopiekar-t91> persia: what I just want to ask StevenK is that I need the psb drivers for my asus eeepc t91 for karmic..
<thopiekar-t91> atm the drivers are just available in the jaunty repo
<persia> I don't believe there were any karmic drivers for psb, although I could be mistaken.
<persia> I seem to remember something involving issues with the differences in X.
<persia> But perhaps someone more knowledgeable can answer more clearly.
<thopiekar-t91> k
<persia> My (incomplete) understanding is that the PSB drivers included some binary bits that only worked in some cases, so were a bit of a hack, rather than the more usual compiled-from-reviewed-source stuff.
<ogra> right, its similar to nvidia iirc
<ogra> and the binary bits may or may not be available for the karmic kernel ... i know StevenK could tell
<persia> Was it a kernel issue?  I thought it was an issue with the change in the X ABI.
<thopiekar-t91> I just added now the ubuntu X swat unstable repo to test wheather the psb drivers are available there..
<StevenK> From what I've heard, people have managed to get PSB working in Karmic, but I don't and won't support that.
<thopiekar-t91> StevenK: its possible to install the drivers from your jaunty repo so you just need, as i heard, to push these drivers to karmic..
<persia> StevenK: That's a wonderfully-formed answer :)
<thopiekar-t91> persia: hehe
<StevenK> thopiekar-t91: I also have a lack of time, so ...
<thopiekar-t91> k, 
<StevenK> If it works, great, if doesn't, you get to keep and admire all of the pieces.
<thopiekar-t91> i'll try it now with the xserver+drivers from the x swat unstable ppa..
<thopiekar-t91> see you soon..
<thopiekar-t91> :)
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-01-09
<dijenerate> hi all
<dijenerate> does anyone here know how to generate a SHA512 password with php that will be accepted by ubuntu?
<persia> dijenerate: What are you trying to do?  More context may help get an answer.
<dijenerate> persia: we have a custom linux based on ubuntu mobile where the first time user setup is done via a web page
<persia> So on first boot, a browser is launched to a local server executing PHP?
<dijenerate> persia: exactly
<dijenerate> persia: so the problem is, I can currently generate a DES password without a problem
<persia> Can't you just use http://php.net/manual/en/function.system.php ?
<dijenerate> persia: looking... 1 sec
<persia> Yes, you'd have to do some privilege escalation, but you get to use the normal tools (e.g. adduser)
<persia> Err, maybe useradd would be better.  Hrm.
 * persia always gets confused between those two
<dijenerate> persia: actually I'm using shell_exec() and have no problems getting the commands executed
<persia> So why do you need to manually construct the hashed password?
<persia> Can't you just get a value from the user (or generate one and tell the user), and then use useradd or passwd to generate the hash?
<dijenerate> persia: If I use  usr/sbin/useradd username -p encodedpassword the password would have to already be encoded
<dijenerate> persia: I don't have mkpasswd installed at the moment
<dijenerate> persia: the packages that carry that aren't needed for anything else so they were stripped
<persia> Do you have `passwd` installed?
<persia> (if you have useradd, you probably do)
<dijenerate> persia: I do but won't that run as www-data?
<dijenerate> persia: it needs to be run as the newly created user
<persia> Like I said, you'd have some privilege escalation to do.
<persia> But I don't see how the hash would help you if you're running as www-data anyway.
<dijenerate> persia: during first boot www-data has sudo privileges anyway
<persia> (because you can't write /etc/shadow as www-data, or if you can, other things are wrong)
<persia> Then just run it in a root context.
<persia> Just after the user is created.
<dijenerate> persia: so it can run /usr/sbin/useradd
<dijenerate> persia: passwd.. ok looking at the man page for it now
<dijenerate> persia: I was under the impression it could only be run for the user that calls it
<persia> Or as root for arbitrary logins.  That's to support the "Hi.  I forgot my password.", "OK.  I've just set it to 'k23jn4#(', please try logging in again" use case.
<persia> so, for example, one can run `sudo passwd ubuntu` to change the password for the ubuntu user.
<dijenerate> persia: of course what ever I use cannot be interactive, it needs to be executable in one line
<persia> Well, kinda.
<persia> You need to be able to call some executable that does the right thing, given a set of arguments.
<dijenerate> persia: right so I'm looking for the passwd arguments that will allow me to place the password in plaintext inline
<persia> Or with some given standard input ($proc=proc_open ...)
<persia> But the thing you execute can be a script that mitigates interactivity.
<persia> You might be able to crib something from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/user-setup/ubuntu/annotate/head:/user-setup-apply (part of the Ubuntu installer)
<dijenerate> persia: actually useradd with no password followed by chpasswd may work
<persia> Looks like that is using chpasswd or usermod.
<dijenerate> persia: 1 sec brb
<persia> Another option would be to set the initial password to nothing an expired, but this only works if you generally don't have internet connectivity during initial setup.
<dijenerate> persia: found the solution... /usr/sbin/useradd username
<dijenerate> persia: followed by  echo 'username:password' | /usr/sbin/chpasswd -c SHA512
<dijenerate> persia: works perfectly
<dijenerate> persia: I have an auto-install script that generates my new installation on virgin hardware from a tarball
<persia> dijenerate: I'll recommend you not do it that way.
<dijenerate> persia: and I just need to get it to be auto run from a ubuntu server live usb image
<persia> If you look in the comments on the php system() call page, there's an example of using PHP to feed STDIN
<persia> If you use echo, it shows in the process listing, which may result in information leakage.
<persia> Not that it's likely someone else can run ps at this point, but still.
<dijenerate> persia: it's local and internal
<persia> Are your kiosks not going to end-users?  Just for internal use?
<dijenerate> persia: so the user just sees a pretty web page and won't know what goes on beneath
 * persia misunderstood the product target
<dijenerate> persia: end users but the php permission change after the first time set up
<dijenerate> persia: and there is no virtual console available
<dijenerate> persia: or recovery menu option in grub
<persia> Let me put this another way: you don't want someone to get your device, and hack it, and then complain about exposing the password.
<dijenerate> persia: so the only access is direct to the drive from another boot session
<persia> If you use php to feed STDIN, you're still passing plaintext, but not somewhere where it's shown in system accounting.
<dijenerate> persia: if they hack their system, our server won't speak to it
<dijenerate> persia: these are just dumb terminals
<persia> Oh, so the account is being set up on a central server based on the client access?
<dijenerate> persia: yes
<persia> I thought it was a local account.
<dijenerate> persia: the same account exists locally for the browser session to run after
<dijenerate> persia: but that's just so the usernames match
<persia> If you're doing distributed authentication, then it's even more important that you don't use echo, because otherwise you don't have deniability that your system administrators can know the user passwords.
<dijenerate> persia: the passwords expire on the server every 30 days or more frequently for higher security accounts
<persia> OK.  You know your constraints better than I.  If you don't want to expose it, the code is referenced above :)
<dijenerate> persia: the terminals keep the same password since it's not needed for anything other than the browser session
<dijenerate> persia: I understand your points and thanks but we have decided that the best security practice is to never have the server account and the local account match passwords
<persia> I agree with that practice.  I'm just not convinced it's complete :)
<persia> But it's not worth either of our time to fuss about it :)
<dijenerate> persia: lol
<dijenerate> hi again... I'm trying to create a bootable ubuntu stick that boots a live cd image but without X11 etc, I want to boot directly to console
<dijenerate> I have made a bootable stick in the past so my main concern is which iso to use and how to go about modifying it
<dijenerate> so I can strip X and just have hotplug for network and standard utils like ntpdate, mkfs.ext4 and fdisk and necessary on top of a base install
<dijenerate> sorry... should have read... as necessary
<dijenerate> from the shell I'd like to be able to access a partition on the same stick so I'd like to be able to alter the start-up config of the live image and it's menu
<dijenerate> oh, anyone know if it's possible to have a dual booting stick with a live image on one side and DOS on the other, or even if it's possible to add
<dijenerate> DOS as an option to the live disk/stick's menu?
<dijenerate> it's needed to run a bios flashing utility
<dijenerate> anybody alive in here?
<dijenerate> I guess not...
<dijenerate> sigh...
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-01-10
<dijenerate> persia: ping
<persia> dijenerate: Yes?
<dijenerate> had a question about using system and persistent ajax callbacks to monitor the output of a script
<dijenerate> persia: but I found a work around by sending stdout to a log file and using ajax to read the file's contents at intervals
<dijenerate> it's a temporary fix but a more permanent solution would be to write a browser based terminal emulator
<dijenerate> no worries
<persia> If you end up with a question about that again, I'd suggest you try another forum.  People here should be familiar with Ubuntu Mobile stuff, but that's stretching the boundaries :)
<persia> I think you can do something with a call that never closes as long as it doesn't timeout, but I haven't tried that sort of thing in too many years to be sure.
<kolbyjack> How would I go about getting the ubuntu moblin remix interface on a karmic install?  I tried starting with a regular desktop install and install ubuntu-mid, but it's still using compiz as the window manager and I don't want to go through and purge all the desktop packages I don't need.
